
Ask HN: iOS engineers, what is your salary? - bsvalley
Hi to all my fellow iOS engineers. I&#x27;m trying to negotiate a package for my next gig here in San Francisco. I have 3 simple questions for you:<p>- How much is your base salary (or total package if you don&#x27;t mine sharing)?<p>- How many years of experience do you have?<p>- In which city do you work?<p>Thanks a lot my friends!
======
spraveenitpro
65K 9yrs San Francisco

~~~
bsvalley
Are you working Part time?

